# Can rats eat mangos?



## Whiskers

[align=center]Can they eat mangos?
And can they eat the skin?[/align]


----------



## Sparker

Mine love the flesh, but the skin probably wouldn't taste very good. 

Remember- as long as it is not on the toxic foods list and good for us, it is probably fine for them. In moderation, of course...


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]What toxic foods list?[/align]


----------



## Sparker

Let me find it...


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]Alrighty then....[/align]


----------



## Sparker

http://www.boardmanweb.com/rattery/nutrition.htm

http://www.ratnutrition.com/supplements.html#forbiddenfoods

There are others... I just don't have the energy to search right now. :wink:


----------



## Sparker

Try google.


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]Okay.[/align]


----------



## Sparker




----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]







[/align]


----------



## Sparker

Heh!


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]I couldn't resist. This smiley:  just doesn't look really happy. It looks like me when someone tells a joke that's not funny.[/align]


----------



## Sparker

That made me giggle.


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]So now what?[/align]


----------



## JESSU

According to my grandma mango skins and seeds are toxic


----------



## mopydream44

to humans? I'm in trouble if that's true because i eat the skin sometimes


----------



## Poppyseed

If the rats are male: Mangos contain high amounts of D-limonese (the same bad thing that makes oranges and citrus fruit a bad thing) and it's not just in the skin, it's throughout the body. So if your rats are male don't feed them it!

I wouldn't worry if you did this already but I wouldn't do it again. But considering your rats names are Penelope and Alice I'm sure they are fine lol. That is unless you named your male rats girl names.


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]They're both girls.
So, I can feed them mangos?
But not the skin or seed?[/align]


----------



## Poppyseed

I THINK it's fine, but I wouldn't feed them much. Best not to chance it in my opinion. Especially since it's bad for males of the species I kind of wonder if there isn't side effects for females either.


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]I just won't feed them any, then.[/align]


----------



## mopydream44

why aren't mangos on the list? I wonder.........


----------



## Poppyseed

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/oj.htm

I too just learned about it! Someone was claiming tomatoes do too but I have yet to find proof of that...

d-limonene causes cancer in male rats.


----------



## JESSU

I heard avocados are poisons to rats. I know grapes are poisons to dogs yet rasions are in this rat food I got..?
I cant spell. Sorry.


----------



## kkdepp

I just googled soem stuff and a page said raisins are ok for rats....as are grapes( but they are high in fat) If this site is correct grapes aren't a good choice for your boy  lol


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]Well I feed grapes to my dog and my two rats, and they all love them.
They're not getting fat from eating them, either.[/align]


----------



## Forensic

Avocado is fine for rats, however, you'd want to avoid the section near the skin or the pit.

Grapes and raisins are fine as well.


However, raisins in a rat food? That sounds odd to me.


----------



## crapola

i've given my girls both mangoes and mandarins, and they love them. they also are absolute pigs for grapes, but sultanas/raisins they ignore.


----------



## Sparker

Whiskers said:


> Well I feed grapes to my dog


I wouldn't do that...

Just like with any toxin, one or two might seem to do anything, but please don't give your dog any more grapes.

Can cause kidney failure.


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]What about grape tomatoes?
My dog likes those too.
But those different than grapes, right?[/align]


----------



## Forensic

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]What about grape tomatoes?
> My dog likes those too.
> But those different than grapes, right?[/align]


Those are tomatoes, shaped like grapes. :lol:


----------



## Whiskers

Forensic said:


> Those are tomatoes, shaped like grapes. :lol:


[align=center]Eheh....Right.  [/align]


----------



## mopydream44

Poppy have you found anything more on mango?

I'm still bothered that it's not on the list. It makes me worry that there might be more dangerous foods not mentioned


----------



## Night

I've actually heard from a few good sources that a male rat would have to eat something like 20 oranges/mangos/other citrus fruits to get any sort of ill effect because of the D-limonene. Honestly, I've fed my group (6 males/6 females) oranges, mangos, clementines, and tomatoes quite a bit over the years, and no one has suffered any issues because of it


----------



## Forensic

That's good to know, Night.


----------



## mopydream44

yeah it is good news! I'd still like a bit more information before I feed them any of the items mentioned above. 

I'm rather interested in the mangos because I get mangos often, and I have already fed my males bit of them.


----------

